# A Router Designed for the Table



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the great review …..When i was at the Seattle Wood working show …I was looking at a Kreg router table …499.00…( I still think the Kreg is a good deal ) anyway …the Kreg demonstrator was using a Triton 2.1/4 hp router with the Kreg table and suggested I should also if I was to get the Kreg Router Table …
I believe he said the 2 1/4 hp Triton had the above the table lift on it and the 3 1/4 hp did not …
I found it funny that a smaller HP model would have features that the larger HP model of Triton did not …
anyway good review …


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I have heard only good things about this router.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I have both of these routers and love them. The smaller one is mounted to a Kreg table and I agree with Gator that the large one can be a bit tippy due to its weight. But it does have as Tim the Tool Guy says…"More Power!) ;-) I don't use the large one on small projects.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

I have the 3 1/4 HP Triton also. By way of clarifying Mike, when you say the 3 1/4 has "no above table height adjustment." and "an above the table height adjuster). " am I correct to assume you mean that there is no way to adjust the height of the bit from above the table (such as the neat little rotating handle winder attachment that comes with the 2 1/4 HP router)? That is a bit of an inconvenience isn't it? I guess Triton gave the smaller router the winding handle attachment and the larger router the fast action round winding handle. Still makes you go under the table though.

As for your trouble with the Leigh dovetail jig, I wonder if you had the base fitted with the fence attachment without the fence attached? (For those without a Triton router, that's the big silver plate that extends past the round base of the router. Triton recommends using the base even if you don't have the fence attached to it to give you more control.) I leave mine on at all times because I've found it easier to control this big router with the base on than to control my small router.

I love the power too. The dust collection is a great improvement over my older router too. I plan on attaching my Triton to the WoodRat I have on order. I'll review the WoodRat and let ya'll know if it fits when I've had a chance to break it in.


----------



## mikebremner (May 13, 2008)

Hi, to confirm, I was referring to the lack of an above table height adjusting attachment - you do need to adjust the router height from under the table, although the winder handle makes that fairly painless (depending on the design of your table).

With regards to the Leigh, it is not really possible to use the base due to the need for a guide bush and also the general design of the jig. I also don't believe it would help prevent the overbalancing that can happen as the router is moved away from the guides.


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you OutPutter for clarifying what i thought i meant, and thought i knew …lol Yes what i meant to say was I understood the Kreg Router Table Salesman to say that, besides the obvious power differences of the 3.1/4 and 2.1/4 Triton routers …the 3.1/4 Triton Router when adjusting the 3.1/4 it must be done from below …
That eliminates that tool (3.1/4 ) for me as i am a fat guy and would rather adjust from above …

Of course the JessEm has the adjustment crank handle at just below table top level ….I think that is the one i will go with ..Tho I am still wanting to build my own stand and use the JessEm Table …maybe ..we shall see …
But all agree that the Triton Routers are as good as any routers coming down the pike …
thanks


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

why is that every tool sold gets 4 2 5 stars?.............out of five

the Triton router at such unbelievable pricing, free from vibration would be my first choice too, definitly 4 stars.


----------



## Islandwoodworker (Mar 24, 2008)

I love Triton: its a work horse. However, because I had a brain cart and turned it on without checking fence clearance: it instantly fried the speed c controller. Finding a replacement has been impossible. Tool spares. http://www.toolsparesonline.com/category/922-search-triton-spares.aspx has the part but I have not been successful getting it shipped o the U.S. At one time, Kreg was carrying attrition but no longer. F Y I


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Interesting. I have this router too. I will try to learn from your mistake.


----------

